# Gurnee, IL



## pageme136 (Jan 9, 2006)

Anyone in the surrounding area


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

I'll be down around the Peoria area June 5-8.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Bloomington here... If I got up to Six Flags I'll let you know.


----------



## lanced77 (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm in the Grayslake area just a little south of you.


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

bergenfelter said:


> I'll be down around the Peoria area June 5-8.


There are about a dozen or more of us around the Peoria area, some are farther North. Most of them hang on the ls1gto forum. Where in the area are you going to be, if I can ask? 

I'm about 40 miles SW of Peoria, but my husband and I are in Peoria alot on the weekends.

Monica


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

lanced77 said:


> I'm in the Grayslake area just a little south of you.


Same here.


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

gto_lady04 said:


> There are about a dozen or more of us around the Peoria area, some are farther North. Most of them hang on the ls1gto forum. Where in the area are you going to be, if I can ask?
> 
> I'm about 40 miles SW of Peoria, but my husband and I are in Peoria alot on the weekends.
> 
> Monica


I will be in the city of Peoria and also East Peoria on and off for meetings.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

can any one look me up. click here for details:cool 
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=8087


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

Ft Wayne is a long way from here! If you want me to post up on ls1gto for you I can though! There may be a lot of goaters from that vicinity over there. 

Monica


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

gto_lady04 said:


> Ft Wayne is a long way from here! If you want me to post up on ls1gto for you I can though! There may be a lot of goaters from that vicinity over there.
> 
> Monica


IL is not IN. got my abc's mixed up


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

bergenfelter,

Smokehouse from ls1, lives in E. Peoria and drives a pulse red gto.

Actually here is a thread that most of have participated on, recently we had a meet in Peoria.

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79494

Monica


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

EEZ GOAT said:


> IL is not IN. got my abc's mixed up


Forgiven! Besides your eyes are probably messed up from the high speeds you travel at.:cool


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

gto_lady04 said:


> Forgiven! Besides your eyes are probably messed up from the high speeds you travel at.:cool


:rofl:


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

Used to live right in Grandwood Park in Gurnee... Right now I am about 30 miles west of Rockford, IL. I'll let you know if I make an appearance...

Later,
Dan


----------



## edved37 (Jul 12, 2006)

I live in Rochelle about 25 min south of rockford


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

I live in Bloomington/Normal bout 40 mins south east of peoria..


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

pageme136 said:


> Anyone in the surrounding area


I'm down in mundelein . did you buy your gto from antonty, I did. use to deal with patrick pontiac , also worked their , back in 92.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

Mike_V said:


> Same here.


do you have a black gto , I mite of seen you.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

burnz said:


> do you have a black gto , I mite of seen you.


Nope - TRed. Wouldn't mind meeting for lunch or something though; love seeing what others have done to their goats.


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

OK, here's the scoop, I'll be arriving in Peoria on Saturday August 5 about 3:00 in the afternoon on my way to the Brickyard 400. I'll be staying at a friends place in Peoria, and then off to Indy on Sunday morning. Anybody want to get together in P-Town for dinner or a beer, etc. let me know.

I'll be driving the 05 QSM.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah I live in Grayslake, IL real nice down here Who is the person rinding around in a blue 05/06 goat saw you friday tuyring by a bp gas station.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

MJGTOWISH said:


> Yeah I live in Grayslake, IL real nice down here Who is the person rinding around in a blue 05/06 goat saw you friday tuyring by a bp gas station.


up there alot but I'm cyclone gray 06 m6. good gas at that staiton


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

Mike_V said:


> Nope - TRed. Wouldn't mind meeting for lunch or something though; love seeing what others have done to their goats.


would be nice for all of us to get together, I dont bring much to the table still stock. have a paint protector applied:lol:


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

burnz said:


> would be nice for all of us to get together, I dont bring much to the table still stock. have a paint protector applied:lol:


Well, Pedders is doing something tomorrow night (free pizza and wings).

Details:
>>
JusticePete will be in town Monday night (July 31st) to meet with a local shop and Pedderize my goat on Tuesday. We were thinking it would be very cool to get some of the local goats together.

I'm thinking we meet up at 7pm at Fatman's... this is a local favorite, even among my geeky friends... GREAT PLACE. 

Fatman's Inn
36309 N. Highway 41
Gurnee, IL 60031
(847) 244-8300
<<


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

sounds good, as long as I dont have to work late I'll be there. cyclone gray 06.have to spread the word. mabe we should also try something a bit farther away to give more time.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

fatmans thats where 21 and 41 meet right?


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

burnz said:


> fatmans thats where 21 and 41 meet right?


I've never been there, but I think you’re right. It’s hard to tell from online maps. Anyway, if you see a T-Red going in circles, honk and help me find it. :willy:


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

Mike_V said:


> I've never been there, but I think you’re right. It’s hard to tell from online maps. Anyway, if you see a T-Red going in circles, honk and help me find it. :willy:


shall do. see ya I'm out, have to be up at 5:00 for work. finishing building a house in highland park. 18 miles=45min


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

Mike_V said:


> I've never been there, but I think you’re right. It’s hard to tell from online maps. Anyway, if you see a T-Red going in circles, honk and help me find it. :willy:


thanx for the invite good time, nice rides.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

burnz said:


> thanx for the invite good time, nice rides.


Yeah, nice time. I'm going to go check out that tire place this week. Some of that equipment sounded too sharp. I’m also considering the suspension upgrades. With the upgrades I’d be able to hammer it through the corners better than Groucho’s but. Hear that Groucho – YOU HEAR IT? LOL


----------



## salkim (Aug 1, 2006)

*Goat Sighting*



MJGTOWISH said:


> Yeah I live in Grayslake, IL real nice down here Who is the person rinding around in a blue 05/06 goat saw you friday tuyring by a bp gas station.


Sorry about the late reply. Just now seeing your thread. New to site. I live in Gurnee and have an impulse blue M06 purchased from Anthony in April. Don't know which BP you are referring to but that may have been me. I used to purchase my gas at the one in Gurnee on route 21 and grand.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

salkim said:


> Sorry about the late reply. Just now seeing your thread. New to site. I live in Gurnee and have an impulse blue M06 purchased from Anthony in April. Don't know which BP you are referring to but that may have been me. I used to purchase my gas at the one in Gurnee on route 21 and grand.


hws it going seen you driving to work on monday, just south of 120 on 45 it was raining out and I was I my black gmc. going north. at least I think that was you.


----------



## salkim (Aug 1, 2006)

*Another Goat*



burnz said:


> hws it going seen you driving to work on monday, just south of 120 on 45 it was raining out and I was I my black gmc. going north. at least I think that was you.


I'm fine thanx. How about yourself? No that wasn't me but it's good to know another GTO is prowling the streets. Getting kinda depressed as I see the calender moving closer to the time I going to having to put her away for the winter.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

salkim said:


> I'm fine thanx. How about yourself? No that wasn't me but it's good to know another GTO is prowling the streets. Getting kinda depressed as I see the calender moving closer to the time I going to having to put her away for the winter.


:agree here that, set up a place for storeage the other week. next to where we work. I do look forward to doing the mods over winter. the place I'm going to store her at is next to my boss's house, so when I'm done working I can mess around with the car. will be putting on a clutch, gmm shifter and a supper charger.


----------



## salkim (Aug 1, 2006)

*Storage*



burnz said:


> :agree here that, set up a place for storeage the other week. next to where we work. I do look forward to doing the mods over winter. the place I'm going to store her at is next to my boss's house, so when I'm done working I can mess around with the car. will be putting on a clutch, gmm shifter and a supper charger.


Haven't found a place yet. Got a couple of prospects though. Like to see you do the work if possible. Let me know how we can get together when the time comes. Going to do some things myself, but nothing quite that drastic.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

salkim said:


> Haven't found a place yet. Got a couple of prospects though. Like to see you do the work if possible. Let me know how we can get together when the time comes. Going to do some things myself, but nothing quite that drastic.


first mod will happen some time next week. depending on the weather. small mod but a good one will be puting in new springs and drag bags. if you want you can come buy. I'll be installing them at my boss house next to where we work. when I know more on the time I'll pm you.


----------



## bad04 (Oct 27, 2006)

*looking for a club in the Gurnee area*

i want info for a gto club thats active in this area


----------



## EDZ1 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Ya*

I live in Gurnee on the east side. 05 Quicksilver


----------



## pageme136 (Jan 9, 2006)

*club*

we should start a lake county gto club


----------



## MrPopular (Nov 27, 2006)

I live in Hawthorn Woods, IL... not too far from Gurnee


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

Chicago, IL. here. 04 Quicksilver. You'll prolly only see me on the weekends though.


----------

